# May buy 2008 what to look out for



## urdrwho (Sep 4, 2015)

We are looking at buying a 2008 Rogue S / SL. They are having a sale and the vehicle is $1500 less than normal. The asking price is $10,900 and it has 108,000 miles on the vehicle. It has a clean Autocheck, no accidents etc.

I am good at turning a wrench on a car (installed engines, head gaskets, timing belts, etc) but i don't know anything about a Nissan Rogue.

Consumer Reports shows that the 2008 Rogue had major problems in the drive train and transmission. These two were completely filled black circles (black us worst score)


Transmission Major
Drive System

These were a circle that was not red or black (middle of the road).

Transmission Minor
Electrical System

These were circles that were half red (one step away from best review)

Engine minor
Fuel system

These had the best scores available 


Engine major
Engine cooling

Test drove the car and it drove well, leather seats and floor mats are in great shape. Body is in great shape.

I have a very good nose for smelling coolant. I can walk by a car and smell a leak. After the test drive I could swear when I had my head under the hood I was getting a faint smell of coolant.

Unknown if the timing belt has been changed. I am assuming it is an interference engine.

The transmission grade from consumer report scares me and not knowing when the timing belt was changed worries me.

*Should we go for it and is it a reasonable price? *




```
Nissan RogueREDESIGN YEARS 2008 • 2014
While the Rogue was redesigned for 2014, the previous generation model carried over to 2014 as the Rogue Select.
2008-14 (including Rogue Select)
This generation has three recalls and two service campaigns of note:   

2008-09 models in cold states have a service campaign to apply a sealant and special grease to prevent the front outside door handle latch from freezing (P0376).

2008-09 models were recalled to replace the steering gear housing cover screw due to a manufacturing defect (R0906), and to replace the wheel valve stem nut to prevent a slow air leak (R0908).

2008-10 Rogues have a service campaign to reprogram the transmission control module to eliminate a rattle (P9249).

2011 models were recalled to replace the electric power steering control unit (R1112).   Less
Service bulletins
2008-09 models may need updated front strut mounting bearings if there’s a clunking, popping, or bumping noise when turning (FA10-5).  

2008-11 models may need a revised fuel sender unit if the fuel gauge does not read full, is slow to read full, or reads full for too long (EL9-2c).

2008-12 models may need a new transmission cooler and service kit if the transmission got into “fail safe” mode after driving at 65 mph or above for more than 1.5 hours at temperatures above 96-degrees Fahrenheit (AT13-14a).

2008-14 Rogue and Rogue Select models may have various electrical problems such as the power seat, windows, and/or radio becoming inoperative due to connector corrosion (EL14-9); may need a new clamp on the exhaust if a spot weld detached, causing a rattle (FE14-1); and may need an updated engine oil cooler due to a possible oil leak (EM10-2b).

2010 models may need an updated transmission control valve assembly if the car sometimes accelerates more slowly than it normally does when starting up from a stop (AT10-10a).    Less
2014-present
This generation has two recalls of note:   

2014 models were recalled to replace a steering column bolt due to a manufacturing defect (PC277), and to inspect and reinstall lug nuts, which weren’t torqued correctly at the factory (PC274).   Less
```


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

In my mend that is very much the high end price for the car. There is a 10 year 120,000 mile extended warranty on the cvt. Past that if it goes, nissan does not make cvt parts available for repair so you would need to buy a replacement transmission.

I saw an ad not long ago for a 2009 going for 2500 with 247,000 kms because it needed a new transmission, and the extended warranty in Canada goes to 200,000 kms. 

If you are the type who does a lot of long drives of 4 or 5 hours or more, especially in mountainous terrain, I do not think a cvt is ideal. If its more mixed use and lots of running around in the city, in my mind the cvt is better suited. 

The engine has a timing chain and not a belt, and its a good one.
Keep in mind the 2008 was introduced in 2007, so it may be a year older than you think. It was the first year of production of the model. As with any used car purchase its good to have an independent inspection done. For the money though I would think you could find a 2009 or even 2010.


----------



## urdrwho (Sep 4, 2015)

thanks for the reply.

Yes during investigating the Rogue I did see they have chains and I like that idea. 

We have decided to pass and mainly because we say complaint, after complaint about the trans problems. It is ashame because the car had everything my wife wanted, leather seats, heated seats,etc. It was a very nice car but she commutes 60 miles a day and once the car goes past the 120,000 mark the trans problem would be on us and a very expensive problem. 

It seems that some CVT transmissions are doing well and other's are having issues. Who makes the CVT trans in a Rogue?




quadraria10 said:


> In my mend that is very much the high end price for the car. There is a 10 year 120,000 mile extended warranty on the cvt. Past that if it goes, nissan does not make cvt parts available for repair so you would need to buy a replacement transmission.
> 
> I saw an ad not long ago for a 2009 going for 2500 with 247,000 kms because it needed a new transmission, and the extended warranty in Canada goes to 200,000 kms.
> 
> ...


----------

